# (à) demi + trait d'union ?



## beri

Quand mettre un trait-d'union après demi?
Plus précisément dans demi(-)degré (celsius).
Merci


----------



## Johanne

Si demi est utilisé pour former un nom, tu utilises le trait d'union. 
Demi-heure, demi-portion, etc.

S'il est utilisé devant un adjectif, pas de trait d'union.
À demi ouvert, à demi mort, etc.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

En règle générale _demi-+substantif_ ou _demi-+adjectif_ est toujours avec un trait d´union.

Sauf dans les expressions: _à demi_
_Cet arbuste à demi arbre_

Au revoir


----------



## Johanne

Ah? Dans Hanse, p. 303, on dit "à demi-mot".
Il dit aussi, Trait d'union devant un nom, mais pas devant un adjectif ou un participe (en ce qui concerne "à demi".)
Il dit effectivement que "demi" précédant un adjectif prend un trait d'union. Il donne en exemple "demi-cuites".

Mon Dieu, j'ai toujours écrit les adjectifs sans trait d'union. Cauchemar...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonsoir,

Vous avez raison à demi-mot qui est une locution adverbiale en soi, figée.

Au revoir


----------



## tsong

Bonjour,

J'ai une question d'orthographe, quand on écrit : 
"Je voudrais un demi poulet rôti."
Faut-il un tiret entre demi et poulet ?
Ou les deux sont corrects.

Merci par avance !


----------



## TRADLADY

demi-poulet rôti
Bonne journée


----------



## Nicodi2

Bonsoir, 

Exact, 
On dit aussi demi-douzaine, demi-cercle, demi-journée, demi-fermé, demi-tarif...
Tous prennent un trait d'union!

Salutations


----------



## tsong

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anikam

Bonjour,

J'ai appris, dans ma  plus tendre enfance, que "*à demi*, _adverbe devant un adjectif, refuse le trait d'union_" (je viens même de relire la règle dans mon vieux Bled…)

Je m'étonne donc de trouver *à demi-* (voire *à-demi-*), et plusieurs fois, sous des plumes illustres telles que celles de… – puis-je les nommer ? Bon… si cela ne convient pas, vous effacerez… – François Mitterand et Patrick Modiano (à part ça, j'adore ce dernier, le lis toujours avec ravissement…)

S'il vous plaît, qu'en pensez-vous ? Quelle est votre explication ? Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Hormis le cas où le mot qui suit _à demi_ est un substantif, on ne doit pas mettre de trait d'union. En revanche, devant un substantif dans le sens de _à mi-_, on en mettra un :

_Un vendeur de journaux _[…]_ qui parle *à demi-*voix_ (Gide, _Journal_, 28 janv. 1922) [expression vieillie : on dit plus souvent _à mi-voix_].

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 561, a, N.B. 1) :


> _Demi_ fait aussi partie de la locution adverbiale _à demi_ (§ 995, a, 2°), qui n’est pas jointe par un trait d’union au mot dont elle est complément : _Une fenêtre à demi fermée._
> Ne pas confondre cette locution adverbiale et les syntagmes prépositionnels où _demi_ est adjectif : _À demi-mot, à demi-corps, à demi-voix,_ etc.



Cela dit, pour en revenir au _demi(-)poulet rôti_, le trait d'union est pour moi facultatif selon que l'on considère qu'il s'agit d'un demi-poulet qui est rôti ou d'une moitié de poulet rôti.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,


*-* Les "Bled" en ma possession (un ancien et un très récent) n'évoquent que le cas où _à demi_, *adverbe (= "à moitié") devant un adjectif ou un part. passé**,* ne prend pas de trait d'union*. Ex. :_ La porte à demi fermée_ (=" la porte fermée à demi").
* Cette loc. adv. suit parfois l'adj. ou le part. passé (ex. : _Une classe ignorante à demi_). Il arrive qu'elle accompagne un verbe (ex. :_ Sa tête disparaît à demi sous son écharpe)._

*-* Ces "Bled"  n'évoquent pas, contrairement à d'autres ouvrages (le "Girodet", par ex.), le cas où l'on trouve _à demi_* devant un nom et où demi est un adjectif. Dans ce cas, le trait d'union est de mise. *Ex. :_ Parler à demi-mot._

Il convient donc de bien distinguer ces deux cas, qu'il est regrettable que les "Bled" en question n'aient pas cru utile de différencier.

Voici d'autres ex. :
- Syntagmes prépositionnels où _demi_ est adjectif_ :  à demi-corps, parler à demi-voix, 
- _Avec _à demi_ locution adverbiale _: Il est à demi nu. Elle est à demi couverte. Porte à demi peinte. Maison à demi détruite.
_
Ajout : Rédigé avant d'avoir vu le message précédent.


----------



## Anikam

Merci, Maître Capello et Roméo 31.

Maître Capello, si on a le choix, j'écrirais *demi-poulet* et non *demi poulet *; rien à faire, *demi sans trait d'union devant un autre mot* me choque.

je suis d'accord avec la remarque de Roméo 31 concernant les Bled (j'en ai aussi un nouveau).

Je ne sais plus si l'auteur dont j'ai parlé employait *à demi *devant un adjectif ou un participe passé ou devant un substantif (c'est plus rare,il est vrai) lorsque son usage du trait d'union m'a choquée. Je sais que cela s'est produit plusieurs fois…

Comme j'ai envie de relire (autant que de lire) cet écrivain que j'aime beaucoup et dont je ne me lasse pas, j'aurai l'occasion de le vérifier.

Et maintenant, je termine vite car il semblerait que les messages s'envolent soudain "tout seuls" avant qu'on ait pu relire et éventuellement corriger, et aussi qu'on ne puisse plus modifier par la suite…

Non sans cependant vous remercier encore et vous souhaiter une bonne nuit (Roméo 31, vive le Mont-St-Michel !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Anikam said:


> Maître Capello, si on a le choix, j'écrirais *demi-poulet* et non *demi poulet *; rien à faire, *demi sans trait d'union devant un autre mot* me choque.


Sauf que c'est moins logique lorsque le substantif est modifié par un complément comme _rôti_ dans l'exemple du _poulet_. Sans complément, on écrira en effet toujours _un demi-poulet_ avec trait d'union, mais je préfère l'omettre si l'on rajoute _rôti_ étant donné que _poulet rôti_ est une expression formant un tout, mais que l'on vient scinder en mettant un trait d'union, celui-ci rattachant irrémédiablement _poulet_ à _demi_ plutôt qu'à _rôti_. De façon similaire, on supprime le trait d'union dans _ce …-là_ quand un complément s'intercale entre l'adverbe et le nom auquel se rapporte le déterminant démonstratif. On écrit ainsi _ce poulet-là_ (avec trait d'union), mais _ce poulet rôti là_ (sans trait d'union).

Quoi qu'il en soit, le trait d'union est à proscrire quand le terme qui suit _demi_ n'est pas un substantif : _une porte à demi ouverte_ (et non _à demi-ouverte_ ). Il y a donc des cas où « _demi_ sans trait d'union devant un autre mot » est obligatoire, même si cela vous choque.


----------



## Anikam

Je comprends bien, Maître Capello, votre explication pour le poulet rôti.

Quant au contenu de votre dernier paragraphe, je suis tout aussi d'accord (j'allais écrire : depuis toujours…) Jamais je n'écrirais : *à demi-ouverte* !!!

J'ai dû manquer de clarté. En fait, je distingue – comme le Bled ! – d'une part,la règle pour *nu-, demi-, mi-, semi-*, et d'autre part, la règle pour *à demi*.

Pour *à demi*, le Bled édition 2003, page 37, enseigne : "*À demi*, _adverbe devant un adjectif, refuse le trait d'union*_, _ex. la porte _*à demi*_ fermée = la porte fermée _*à demi*". C'est ce que j'ai toujours appliqué (ne pourrait-on pas considérer que la présence du *à* change tout  ? Ce n'est plus *"demi-"* ou *"et demi(e)"* si placé après le mot, mais *"à demi"*.)

Quand je lis (et c'est bien ce que je crains d'avoir lu sous certaines plumes, avec un participe ou un adjectif, comme je le disais…) : *"à demi-déshabillée" (ou à demi-nue)*, j'avoue que je saute en l'air ! Alors qu'en revanche, *"demi-nue"* est bon, n'est-ce pas ?

*"refuse le trait d'union". Formule percutante, que l'on retient, je trouve…


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, avec _à_ pas de trait d'union (_*à* demi nue_), mais il faut en mettre un sans _à_ (_demi-nue_).

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 995, a, 1º) :


> La langue littéraire emploie _demi_ comme adverbe devant un adjectif ou un participe ; il reste invariable et est suivi d’un trait d’union : _Un sourire *demi-*ironique_ (Gautier, _Militona_, i). — _Sourires *demi-*moqueurs_ (Dumas fils, _Dame aux cam._, x). — _ Bras *demi-*tendus_ (Bernanos, _Imposture_, p. 175). — _ *Demi-*courbée, traînante, pas à pas, elle parvint jusqu’à la dernière borne_ (La Varende, _Roi d’Écosse_, p. 315).
> En dehors de la langue littéraire : _ Petits pois *demi-*fins_ (Rob.). — _ Aiguille *demi-*fine_ (_ib._). — _Chaudières *demi-*fixes_ (L. Ser, _Traité de physique industrielle_, cit. Trésor). — _Voyelles *demi-*longues ou moyennes_ (Warnant, _Dict. de la prononc. fr._, p. lxxxii).


----------



## Anikam

Tout à fait !

Et quand *à demi *est suivi non d'un adjectif ou d'un participe, mais d'un nom ("*à demi-mot"*), comme Roméo 31 et vous-même, l'avez précisé, en revanche il en faut un (mais c'est rare que à demi soit suivi d'un nom !)

Et comme l'a aussi précisé Roméo 31, il est dommage que le Bled ne l'indique pas (peut-être parce que ce n'est pas si courant, et que cela risque d'embrouiller des jeunes élèves qui commencent à étudier la syntaxe avec cet ouvrage ?).

Merci.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour !

Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait de nouveaux messages quand j'ai rédigé celui-ci. Il se peut donc qu'il y ait des redites ou autres inutilités ; mais cela n'apparaît pas fâcheux dans la mesure où j'ai essayé de faire ici une synthèse de la question du trait d'union avec "demi" et "à demi".

*Remarques préalables :
*
Anikam, j'ai essayé de vous faire comprendre que les "Bled" n'épuisent pas le sujet du trait d'union avec "demi" et "à demi".

A cet égard, j'ai distingué ces trois cas_: _*"demi" (non précédé de "à")* [1er cas],  *la locution adverbiale "à demi"* [2e cas] et *"à demi" où "demi" est adjectif*) [3e cas]. *Or, les "Bled" ne traitent pas du 3e cas, qui pourtant (vous) pose problème.*

Pour ma part, je n'ai traité ci-dessus que la question que vous avez initialement soulevée, à savoir celle de "à demi" (2e et 3e cas).

*Plus généralement, il convient d'opérer les distinctions suivantes : *

*1er cas : demi n'est pas précédé de à :*


*a. Demi* *précédant le nom qu’il qualifie y est joint par un trait d’union* :

Ex. tirés du_ Bon usage_ :

_



			Une demi-lieue. Deux demi-douzaines. — Un vendeur de journaux […] qui parle à demi-voix (Gide, Journal, 28 janv. 1922) [expression vieillie : on dit plus souvent à mi-voix].
		
Click to expand...

_
*b. Quand on a demi* *+ adjectif + nom, on ne met pas, en principe, de trait d'union. *

Ex. tirés du B.U._ :




			Diviser le demi grand arc
		
Click to expand...

_


> (Littré, art. grand, Rem. 1). _— Ce n’est qu’une demi jeune fille._



Le "Grevisse" ajoute : _ 

_


> L’usage (des auteurs ou des imprimeurs) est parfois indocile _: Nous laissons les demi-dieux aux demi-jeunes filles _( Giraudoux, Amphitryon 38, I, 6). _— Avec une demi-bonne foi _(Druon, Grandes familles, p. 158).




*c. Lorsqu'on a demi + nom + complément modifiant le nom, il semble logique de ne pas utiliser le trait d'union.*

En effet, ce dernier rattacherait abusivement _demi _uniquement au nom.
_
Ex. : Un demi poulet rôti. _
°Dans_ un demi*-*poulet rôti_, le trait d'union rattacherait anormalement _demi_ seulement à _poulet_ , alors qu'_un demi_ (= "une moitié de") concerne "poulet rôti". En d'autres termes, il s'agit d'une moitié de poulet rôti, et non d'une moitié de poulet (tout court).

*2e cas : demi est précédé de à*

*a. Quand il s'agit de la locution adverbiale à demi, on ne met pas de trait d'union.
*
Cette locution précède, en général, l’adjectif ou le participe. Mais elle peut aussi le suivre. Elle  peut enfin accompagner un verbe.

Ex. tirés du "Grevisse" :



> _Une classe à demi vertueuse, à demi vicieuse, à demi savante, ignorante à demi, qui sera toujours le désespoir des gouvernements _(Balzac, Médecin de camp., p. 85). _— La démarche lourde de gens à demi sommeillant_ ( Larbaud, Fermina Márquez, v). _— Les rares images qui subsistent sont à demi muettes _(Duhamel, Pesée des âmes, p. 164). _— La tête […] disparaît à demi sous les plis d’un cache-nez de laine grise _( Bernanos, Mauvais rêve, Pl., p. 946).



*b. La loc. adv. à demi ne doit pas être confondue avec les syntagmes prépositionnels où demi est adjectif.*
Ex. :   _À demi-mot, à demi-corps, à demi-voix._


----------



## Anikam

Cette synthèse me paraît très claire.

Merci personnellement pour le point *b du 2e cas* : *la loc. adv. à demi ne doit pas être confondue avec* *les syntagmes prépositionnels où demi est adjectif : à demi-mot, à demi-corps, à demi-voix*.


----------

